# Que pilas duran mas?



## Basalto (Jul 15, 2011)

Tengo una duda, que quería que me ayudeis. Tengo que alimentar un microcontrolador con una pila, del cual va a consumir bastante. Que dura mas una pila cuadrada de 9V, lo cual utilizaría un regulador de tensión a 5V, o dos pilas AA de 1.5V lo que tendria que utilizar un elevador de tensión. Un saludo


----------



## capitanp (Jul 15, 2011)

datos, datos, datos mas datos...


----------



## Basalto (Jul 15, 2011)

Eso es lo que no se los mAh. ¿Por eso pregunto si alguien se encontro la misma situacion?

La de 9V seria del tipo: http://go.mercamania.es/nav/me_pt_es.php?id_mag=29029053&idx=5060301&idlg=29029053195&id_rech=4251400876435338091&org=&ms=Pila+9v&lang=es&tag=&idbp=0&vars=tc%3Ap&partner=&campagne=&type_r=1&gov2=1&slkw=


----------



## capitanp (Jul 15, 2011)

NO te preguntaba cuanto consume el circuito pero el dato que te falta es  que una pila alcalina de 9V te puede dar 300mA


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 15, 2011)

Y es indispensable que sean 5V?  
No pueden ser 3.6,4.5 o 6V ?


----------



## pepechip (Jul 15, 2011)

Viva el albariño. rico, rico, rico.
Hay microcontroladores que funcionan a partir de 2v.
Si quieres que te aguante la pila intenta conectarla directamente al microcontrolador.
Yo en algunos casos utilizo para alimentar a un 12f629 una resistencia limitadora de 100 ohm junto a un zener de 5v1. Lo utilizo solo por seguridad.

Para tu interes hay baterias de litio de 3,6v o pilas de petaca de 4,5v.


----------



## BUSHELL (Jul 15, 2011)

Aporto mi experiencia.


Si puedes usar una fuente conectada a la red, usa directamente los de fuentes de celular, que ahora son hasta switching, bastante livianas y con entregas de corriente generosas.

La mayoría entregan entre 4 y 6 v y puedes usar un arreglo resistencia+zener, como dice Pepechip.

A mí me ha dado buen resultado.

Mira:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-cargadores-celular-movil-alimentar-circuitos-pic-53312/


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 15, 2011)

Basalto dijo:


> Tengo una duda, que quería que me ayudeis. Tengo que alimentar un microcontrolador con una pila, del cual va a consumir bastante. Que dura mas una pila cuadrada de 9V, lo cual utilizaría un regulador de tensión a 5V, o dos pilas AA de 1.5V lo que tendria que utilizar un elevador de tensión. Un saludo



 Bueno Basalto, respondiendo tu inquietud... yo creo... que si tuviera que escoger entre una pila u otra... optaría por las de NiMH ó Ión de Li o incluso las de Mercurio 

Hablando enserio... esas pilas AA de NiMH pueden dar unos 2A.. las uso para la máquina de fotos y son re útiles para el disparo del flash... esas pilas duran más en el tiempo y si se agotan.... las recargas 

Saludos


----------



## Basalto (Jul 15, 2011)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Pero es que aparte del micro, tiene un sistema de adaptación de unos sensores. Entonces prefiero que el voltaje al que trabaje sea el mas alto posible para que el ruido le afecte lo minimo. Si os digo la verdad no se cuanto consume, pero el sistema dispone de una antena Miwi y tiene que funcionas a pilas y el maximo posible. Un saludo


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

Basalto dijo:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Pero es que aparte del micro, tiene un sistema de adaptación de unos sensores. Entonces prefiero que el voltaje al que trabaje sea el mas alto posible para que el ruido le afecte lo minimo. Si os digo la verdad no se cuanto consume, pero el sistema dispone de una antena Miwi y tiene que funcionas a pilas y el maximo posible. Un saludo



Lo más simple que te recomendaría es que lo alimentes con 3 pilas AA en serie. Tendrías 4,5V por unos 1800mA/h, depende la calidad de la pila. Deberían ser alcalinas y buenas...

Saludos.
PS: Me parece que cuanto más directa sea la alimentación, más rendimiento tenés y menos pérdidas.
Ah, y creo que la peor opción es la de la batería de 9V con regulador de tensión, esa yo la descartaría desde el vamos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2011)

Basalto dijo:


> Tengo una duda, que quería que me ayudeis. Tengo que alimentar un microcontrolador con una pila, del cual va a consumir bastante. Que dura mas una pila cuadrada de 9V, lo cual utilizaría un regulador de tensión a 5V, o dos pilas AA de 1.5V lo que tendria que utilizar un elevador de tensión. Un saludo


Las batrias de 9V(se las llama asi por tener internamente una bateria de 6 celdas de1.5V)

Las celdas que las componen tienen menos carga que una pila de 1.5V y si encima hay que regulr a 5V un 45 por ciento de la energia se ira en desperdicio por lo que el rendimieno sera mucho menor.

Een el foro existe un eliminador de baterias de 9V que tieen una salida regulabler entre 1.5 y 10V lo que lo hace muy adecuato para tu caso, podes aliementarlo con 2 o 3 pilas de 1.5 y tendra una autonomia de varias veces la bateria de 9V
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/conversor-1-5v-9v-46071/


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Las batrias de 9V(se las llama asi por tener internamente una bateria de 6 celdas de1.5V)


Más que "celdas" yo diría que son pilas independientes, físicamente separadas y unidas todas en serie por contactos metálicos... (unas simples chapitas, soldadas mediante soldadura de punto).
Digo esto porque he desarmado varias, y conozco bien como son por dentro. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 15, 2011)

y en que cambia, o mejor dicho de que forma ayuda eso?, no veo como responde a la pregunta del forista, ni cambia el concepto o entender porque una bateria de 9V tiene menos energia que una pila del tipo1015


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

*EDIT:*


pandacba dijo:


> ni cambia el concepto o entender *porque una bateria de 9V tiene menos energia* que una pila del tipo1015


No se a qué te referís con "pila del tipo 1015", estábamos hablando principalmente de pilas del tipo "AA" o similares.

Creo que sí cambia el concepto, y se hace más fácil de entender "*por qué una pila de 9V tiene MUCHO menos corriente que una pila normal tipo AA o AAA*".
La lógica lo dice.
Si acabo de expresar que una batería de 9V contiene 6 pilas pequeñas de 1,5V... por deducción se saca el tamaño de las pilas, y por el tamaño se deduce la potencia. 

Es como comparar una pila AAA con una AA o las otras C y D. Todas tienen la misma tensión (1,5Vcc), pero diferentes potencias.

Como un ejemplo al pasar, una pila normal del tipo AAA suele entregar 800-900mA/h, y una sola "pila" o "celda" de una batería de 9V *es mucho más pequeña* que una AAA, y como máximo puede entregar 300mA/h.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Como un ejemplo al pasar, una pila normal del tipo AAA suele entregar 800-900mA/h, y una sola "pila" o "celda" de una batería de 9V *es mucho más pequeña* que una AAA, y como máximo puede entregar 300mA/h.



+1... yo alguna vez estuve realizando un estudio de que bateria servia mejor en relacion peso/corriente para un avion de RC... y llege a la misma conclusion... hay baterias AA de hasta 2200mA/hr, en cambio las de 9V no sobrepasan los 600mA/hr

Lo ideal es usar varias baterias AA o AAA en serie en vez de una sola cuadrada de 9V


----------



## Basalto (Jul 18, 2011)

Gracias, creo que voy a utilizar 3 pilas AA en serie, con el elevador a 5V para que la tensión sea constante y no dependa de la carga de las pilas. Un saludo


----------



## rojjo (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola:

es importante que determines la potencia de tu circuito y la potencia que puede suministrar la batería a usar, tomando en cuenta el voltaje y la corriente en mAh.

300mAh* 9V = 2.7wh

2000mAh * 1.5V = 3wh

saludos


----------

